# New Jail, vimage, references



## badaei (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

Is there a good reference book or guide that you'd recommend for jails in Freebsd 8? I want to visualize an environment and then be able to move that virtual environment from one server to another, create mirrored backups, etc. I'd like to learn about tips, limitations, and so forth. Also I'd like to read about ways provision the jails, etc. While the FreeBSD handbook is fantastic; in covering a lot of topics it is limited in going into great detail.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Start with the jail(8) man pages. Also have a look at sysutils/ezjail.


----------

